# Mapping



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

anyone have any suggestions on a map card for the Ohio river? I have navionics now and it's pretty generic, although I haven't updated it in a while. Any suggestions? I have dual slots so o could run two cards. Thanks guys


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

There are a lot of new updates on the navionics charts. Check out the updates on their Webbapp to see if it's worth getting an update chart.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

And make sure fish n chip layer is turned on in your unit.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Are you updating a specific area? When you go to the update you can zoom on the area you want to update.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

yes when you purchase a navionics update chart you can zoom in a pick specific areas you want. You don't have to update the whole area if you don't want to


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I think there's instructions as you go how to do it, but if you look at the highlighted area on the update map you can expand it or move it around to the area you want to update. I opened the box up as far as I could and the update was rather large. You'll get the hang of it as you go.


----------

